# Looking for a really shiny tyre dressing to go with body coloured wheels



## Root Ginger (Mar 22, 2006)

I have a solid black Cooper S and find that my tyre dressing is too dull and natural looking to go with my shiny body coloured wheels. I think I need something very shiney and wet looking to match the paint. Almost to blend the tyre and wheel together if you see what I mean. At the moment the tyre detracts from the wheel and I feel my eyes drawn to it rather than the wheel.

Something long lasting would be fantastic too. I looked through a lot of posts but there seem to be a lack of pictures for the finishes of tyre dressings. Please help


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Megs endurance gel applied thickly with a paint brush


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Endurance is indeed very good and long lasting, also you could try poorboys bold n bright too, which is not as longer lasting but is quite shiny


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

My trim gel form my site was introduced to mike and clark at the Scotttish detail meet last saturday and they were veri impressed with the shine on it.

Heres a link
http://www.carwashnwax.com/10278/info.php?p=13&pno=0&pid=548255&cat=&ack=9&search=&sought=

I will post some pictures at the weekend of it and some other produtcs


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

david g said:


> My trim gel form my site was introduced to mike and clark at the Scotttish detail meet last saturday and they were veri impressed with the shine on it.
> 
> Heres a link
> http://www.carwashnwax.com/10278/info.php?p=13&pno=0&pid=548255&cat=&ack=9&search=&sought=
> ...


I seen this stuff on their tyres and its very shiney and wet looking.


----------



## Detailed Obsession (Mar 2, 2006)

AG rubber cleaner 5 applied with a brush gives a thick, deep wet shine. Next time i use it, i'll get some pics.

This was AG instant tyre dressing, and it's much shinier than this:










Gareth


----------



## funkysi (Mar 18, 2006)

Brazo said:


> Megs endurance gel applied thickly with a paint brush


:doublesho That is impressive. Not used Megs Endurance gel yet. Looks like I will be soon.


----------



## Root Ginger (Mar 22, 2006)

OK Megs endurance is looking good at the mo' but david g, if you could post a pic of the trim gel in this thread over the weekend I could be convinced otherwise


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Will do mate leave it with me ,will try tommorrow evening,you wont be disapointed


----------



## Root Ginger (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks a lot :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

If its an improvement on the above Dave put me down for a gallon lol!!


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

well last weekend i got some off dave G and i have used meg`s b4 but his stuff is well shinny
i`l be using it tomorrow so will post some pics for u lot


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I've just washed and waxed my car with that instant wax AGAIN lol, and put the rest of the sample of tyre gel i got from david on my tyres, i actually think its better than the megs gel :thumb:


----------



## Glider (Jan 10, 2006)

Clark said:


> I've just washed and waxed my car with that instant wax AGAIN lol, and put the rest of the sample of tyre gel i got from david on my tyres, i actually think its better than the megs gel :thumb:


What car wash do you use to stop you stripping wax etc.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I use meguiars Nxt shampoo


----------



## sixspeed (Mar 21, 2006)

Don't you guys get a lot of sling from the gel applied that thickly? Or does it hold ok?

Can't say I like the "wet" look tho (just looks greasy to me). Prefer the deep black sheen. 



-andy-


----------



## Root Ginger (Mar 22, 2006)

Gotta agree with you sixspeed but with shiny black wheels it makes the tyres look old. It looks fine with my white wheels on my Cooper Works though.


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

Root Ginger said:


> Gotta agree with you sixspeed but with shiny black wheels it makes the tyres look old. It looks fine with my white wheels on my Cooper Works though.


What is it that you're using at the moment, that you're disappointed with?

Dave


----------



## Root Ginger (Mar 22, 2006)

I've been using Tyre Slik. Cheap and last ages and I've been happy with it with white wheels but just looks wrong with shiny black wheels. I definitely need a shinier product.


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

I've been a Megs Endurance man for a while, one coat though, don't really go for the high gloss tyre look!

I saw Mike's Merc at the weekend (extreme-valet) after he had applied the trim gel from david g, it was just too bling for me!
Very, very, very shiny, I swear to god I could almost see my face in the sidewalls!
Could be worth a go?

Dave
(I'll stick with a satin sheen)


----------



## Root Ginger (Mar 22, 2006)

Sounds good then to me! Think I might order some just to try anyway. My credi card is taking a beating this month. I've spent around £250 what with the PC import as well. Thanks god I've got decent wash products already otherwise I'd be knackered.


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

You've got to remember that , just like paint, the finish that you get depends more on the preparation performed than anything else. The tyres should be scrubbed (properly scrubbed with a stiff brush and plenty of soap/shampoo/detergent 'till you're short of breath!) to clean them of anything that was on there before and to remove all the brown looking residue that comes off the tyres naturally.
Only then can you apply anything new and make a proper judgement on it's performance.

Dave


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Ah, right, that'll be why my tyres still look wet...

Hmm, was hoping for a muted finish, but hey.

Root Ginger: if you want a sample of the Chemical Bros Gel, PM me, and I'll send you a sample to try - if it's this shiny, I'll be giving it away anyway... my fault for not reading the description properly!

--Tosh


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

We also do a liquid extreme oil shine dressing,now this one produces a great shine if layered but 1 coat produces a more natural shine.I will post pictures of this dressing later tonight


----------



## Root Ginger (Mar 22, 2006)

PM sent Tosh :thumb:


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

I've tried the CB Trim Gel today with a small cellulose sponge, and it's really really thick. Getting product onto the surface of the tyre wall is fine, but it won't get into the lettering unless I force it in. By then it seems I have too much product on the tyres as it was still tacky to touch a couple of hours later.

I managed to use about 1oz on four tyres - does that seem a lot?

Other dressings are more fluid (like, say, fairy liquid) but this was like spreading hair gel on my tyres!

Will have a look to see if the tyres are dry tomorrow, and if they've picked up any dust in the meantime - another tyre scrub is on the cards though...

--Tosh


----------



## ChrisGT (Feb 25, 2006)

I used Megs High Gloss Endurence Gel today was rather impressed to say the least.


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

tosh said:


> I've tried the CB Trim Gel today with a small cellulose sponge, and it's really really thick. Getting product onto the surface of the tyre wall is fine, but it won't get into the lettering unless I force it in. By then it seems I have too much product on the tyres as it was still tacky to touch a couple of hours later.
> 
> I managed to use about 1oz on four tyres - does that seem a lot?
> 
> ...


I normally apply by an applicator sponge,you can control the level of shine by wiping any excess off with the dry side of your applicator,if you also apply by sponge some of the product will seep into the heart of the sponge and can therefore cause you to use too much product


----------



## L3E TD (Jan 22, 2006)

Megs endurance gel,applied with megs applicator...


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

An update on the Chemical Boys Gel...

Been about 5 days and 200 miles on the Mini - tyres aren't shiny any more, but do look as if they have product on there - looks like it'll last another week.

On the downside, did the Audi at the weekend, and then spent 500 miles in the rain up north - tyres are back to normal after three days without a hint of product on there. 

The search continues...

--Tosh


----------



## Rich5ltr (Mar 29, 2006)

Personally and it's just an opinion, I don't like the ultra wet-look tyre dressings. I want my tyres to look new like they are fresh out of the mould but not wet-look. I prefer a clear dressing that isn't too shiny. Rich...


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

I agree - I like the "clean and dressed" look, matt and black, not faded and grey. Most tyre dressings look ok after the first day - they usually give up before the end of the week. To be honest, the best I've found for the matt look is Autoglym Bumper Care, which almost reaches my required two weeks - I'm not sure why I keep looking for other products!

Just two products left to purchase...
- PB Bold and Bright
- Optimum Tyre Shine

--Tosh


----------



## Root Ginger (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Tosh, received the CB Tyre Gel today. Will hopefully get a chance to try on Friday as I've been cleaning my red Cooper Works today in preparation for practicing with the PC tomorrow.

Wash and PCing the Black S will happen on Friday so I'll try the gel then. Will use my regular Tyre Slik on my Works as I will be selling it soon.


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

I've tried a few dressings out, I have a new set of tyres on, pretty much every dressing I've tried has just disappeared into the rubber within an hour, leaving a normal dull rubber look. Even the oil-based CG liquid extreme didn't really work. However the one single dressing I tried that stayed on the tyre and looks good was Mother's Endurance (which is discontinued), it was the only one that didn't vanish and gives a great satin sheen, it's water-based too, I'm not into glossy, shiny tyres. Optimum Tyre Shine also worked better than the likes of Megs, CG, bold'n'bright, etc.

My plan is to use Mother's Endurance as a base and maintain it with Optimum Tyre Shine as that's the best combo I've found yet. I didn't have time for pics, sorry.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks for the info Rob

I've found this mothers product: 
http://www.performancemotorcare.com...SHOP= &PN=Tyres___Wheels.html#a2_2146#a2_2146

But it's £17 for 250ml! - is this the product that you're using? (I can't seem to find the Mothers Endurance anywhere on the web)

Another vote for Optimum Tyre Shine - and I've heard that Mothers Reflections Tyre Care is also very good.

Looks like Optimum will be next on my list...


----------



## Root Ginger (Mar 22, 2006)

Tosh,

Just to let you know I never got a chance to use the CB tyre gel. PCing my other car took longer than anticipated. I will be doing it next week as I'm working 7 days this week. I'll let you know how I get on and post pics.


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

http://www.performancemotorcare.com/acatalog/Tyre_Cleaners___Dressers.html

Yep, Mothers Endurance extended wear tyre gel - £16.49 with applicator pad and free delivery. 4-6 applications will last a year, I've had two bottles of it for over a year and I haven't touched the 2nd bottle yet, 1st bottle is still half full. It dries completely with no oily, greasy residue at all, it seems to seal the tyre surface, but it's water-based so should be fine, looks great too, leaves a satin sheen on the tyre. I use it as a base and then keep it maintained with Optimum.

I'll probably buy another couple as once stocks are used up that's it, no more!


----------



## vindaloo (Jan 5, 2006)

RobDon said:


> http://www.performancemotorcare.com/acatalog/Tyre_Cleaners___Dressers.html
> 
> Yep, Mothers Endurance extended wear tyre gel - £16.49 with applicator pad and free delivery. 4-6 applications will last a year, I've had two bottles of it for over a year and I haven't touched the 2nd bottle yet, 1st bottle is still half full. It dries completely with no oily, greasy residue at all, it seems to seal the tyre surface, but it's water-based so should be fine, looks great too, leaves a satin sheen on the tyre. I use it as a base and then keep it maintained with Optimum.
> 
> I'll probably buy another couple as once stocks are used up that's it, no more!


This one from one sounds similar & has the tyre swipe, anyone know if it's any good?
http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/forever-black-tyre-p-237.html


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

RobDon said:


> http://www.performancemotorcare.com/acatalog/Tyre_Cleaners___Dressers.html


Well I've ordered one... nearly 17 quid for tyre dressing - I'm hoping that it's what I'm looking for...

--Tosh


----------

